# B5 S4 Oil Leak (suspected turbo) w/ pics



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

At the end of my 1.1 mi commute to work, i usually notice an oily smoke smell and sometime see smoke if it's dark enough outside. Looked over the top of the engine and no oil leaks period. On the bottom of the engine, this is what i found. This is looking on the drivers side toward the front of the car, just outside the front diff and inside the suspension (the exhaust manifold is in the background). You can see an oil drip at the bottom of one of the pics and i see a bead of fresh oil at the top of the black hose. I'm guessing this is coming out of the turbo but would like some other people to weigh in who know more about these cars. Thanks for the help. 



















_Modified by BattMaan at 3:52 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Take a mirror and look at the back of the head, at the cam plug, valve cover gasket, and tensioner gasket. 
I had an identical leak and it came from the tensioner seal. Probably not the turbo.


----------



## gwos25 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (JBallou)*

I'll second the cam tensioner, cam cap seal, and/or valve covers. You won't be able to see any of those from the top without a mirror and flashlight. Replace or clean the PCV breather hose (aka spider hose) too, as mine was nearly PLUGGED completly where it attaches to the crank case breather, and excessive crankcase pressure can contribute to seal failures. 
Gary


----------



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not an oil leak...but is a low pressure power steering hose. Not as bad but online at various parts suppliers (ecstuning etc) want $230+ for the part. Any ideas on getting it cheaper? Thanks.


----------

